# Wyndham/RCI Rental Program



## rrlongwell (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience renting through this program at this point?  How effective are they?  Also, does anyone have any experience with renting RCI weeks through the weeks program from on line re-seller, are these programs legitmate etc?


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 12, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Has anyone had any experience renting through this program at this point?  How effective are they?  Also, does anyone have any experience with renting RCI weeks through the weeks program from on line re-seller, are these programs legitmate etc?



Please also see the Renting Point - Is this right thread.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2011)

RCI prohibits the renting of exchanges.  There are scammers who solicit owners to rent exchanges for a big upfront fee - but it's bogus.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 12, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> RCI prohibits the renting of exchanges.  There are scammers who solicit owners to rent exchanges for a big upfront fee - but it's bogus.



Thanks.  Good Buy Timeshares aka Timeshare Resale of Williamsburg VA got a good amount of up front money from me for two rental weeks awhile back.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2011)

Check out my signature lin[e] for the definitive answer about timeshare business offers.  There has NEVER been an honest upfront fee company - NEVER!


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 13, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Check out my signature link for the definitive answer about timeshare business offers.  There has NEVER been an honest upfront fee company - NEVER!



Thank you, your page looks good.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Thank you, your page looks good.



Thanks, but I was actually referring to the statement in red and made a typo.


----------

